# Halloween Backgrounds & After Effects Templates for projection and video projects



## halloweenAnimator

Hi there, I am an animator and love Halloween and all the other holidays so I have started creating animations for projection and video productions during the holiday season. My files are royalty free (so you can use them legitimately in commercials and other broadcast mediums), full HD and immediately available to download. I also have After Effects versions of the files so that you can go in and customize the animations as you see fit (if you are a user of After Effects). I would love any feedback you have for what types of animations you would like to see in the future and what might be most useful in your projects!

http://www.holiday-video-stock.com

Also, you can use this discount code to get 15% off any Halloween order on the site:
B2734D54


Thanks for taking a look!
*Happy Halloween*


----------



## BobbyA

Hi, 
I took a quick look at the Halloween clips. Here are a couple observations I thought worth passing along.
The clips look good, and the click to play indicator works well.
It was difficult for me to visualize how they might look projected in a window or on outdoor walls, perhaps a pair of demos (1 grey, 1 orange) would help sell.
If you don't have the means or time to create them, perhaps ask users to submit a night time projected demo clip(s) you can use.
Consider changing "Read More" link title to something like "Price & Details", prices were a bit difficult to find, and the "Sale!" tab doesn't help.

I will give it a bit more thought on how I might use one in a projected display. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## Haunted Neurons

I know this is an old post but I just stumbled on your Halloween After Effects templates on the net and it led back here in a round about way. Those look very very good. I have access to CS5 After Effects but am a new user to it, like only looked at it once kind of user. Will your templates allow me to remove layers and only have the bats being generated? I think you probably could unless its part of a comp and doesnt include the original layers. Like I mentioned I dont know much about AE but use Photoshop a lot. If so I think I can use those templates to project on the side of my house composed along with some other things.


----------



## halloweenAnimator

Hey there, sorry for the long delay in getting back to you, i don't think i received an email back when you replied earlier in the year! Thanks for the compliments, yes, the After Effects templates are all layered, so you can isolate just about any element in the design (including the bats) that you could then export or change however you need. Just let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## halloweenAnimator

Also, we have reinstated the discount code for 2012. To get 15% off, use this code:

B2734D54

at www.holiday-video-stock.com!


----------



## halloweenAnimator

Just finished up a DIY tutorial video for setting up a rear projection screen:


----------

